# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Kαρδερίνες subulata , carduelis subulata

## Andrey

Привет православные братья! Являются ли щегол subulat п.н. Алтая.










> Γεια Ορθόδοξοι αδελφοί! Είναι καρδερίνα subulata  bp Αλτάι

----------


## jk21

Ομορφο πουλακι ! οι subulata ειναι πολυ ομορφες !  ειναι πουλακι γεννημενο στην εκτροφη σου ; 





> Красивая птичка! subulata очень красиво! Птичка рождается в Вашем разведении?

----------


## nikolaslo

Очень красивая птичка !!!

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι!!!

----------


## stefos

Αυτό το είδος είναι η  σιβιριας που λέμε ή άσχετο??

Κάτι ακόμα ,την έχει ακούσει κάποιος πως κελαιδαει?

----------


## jk21

η carduelis carduelis subulata ειναι η γνωστη ως καρδερινα Ιμαλαιων 


ενας απο τυπους , του υποειδους  carduelis carduelis caniceps 

δες εδω για τα υπολοιπους

http://avibase.bsc-eoc.org/species.j...ummary&ssver=1


η carduelis carduelis major  ειναι η γνωστη ως καρδερινα Σιβηριας

----------


## Andrey

[QUOTE = jk21; 788888] Красивая птичка! subulata очень красиво! Птичка рождается в вашем разведении; [/ QUOTE]Γεια σας φίλοι! ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ γεια σου!Αυτό είναι ένα άγριο πουλί. Μου έστειλαν από τοhttps://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94...84%CE%AC%CE%B9 Алтая ένα ζευγάρι για αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

Αndrey  

οι συζητησεις για πουλια που εχουν αιχμαλωτιστει απο τη φυση δεν επιτρεπονται συμφωνα με τους κανονους του φορουμ





> дискуссии для птиц, которые были захвачены в плен по своей природе не допускается в соответствии с правилами форума


*
Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών





1. Το GreekBirdClub καταδικάζει και απορρίπτει ως ιδέα και ως πρακτική την τακτική της αιχμαλωσίας άγριων πουλιών και την παράνομη παρακράτησή τους 

2. Απαγορεύονται οι συζητήσεις που είναι σχετικές με την αιχμαλωσία αγρίων ιθαγενών πουλιών.







1. GreekBirdClub осуждает и отвергает как понятие и как практика тактики в неволе диких птиц и их незаконным удержанием


2. запрещенная дискуссии, которые имеют отношение к неволе диких птиц. Нативных





συμφωνα με τους κανονες , το ποστ κλειδωνει 






			
				согласно правилам, Poste замки
			
		

*

----------

